# FORD E450  VS. MEDIUM DUTY(GMC,FRIGHTLINER ETC.)



## emt30khl (Apr 8, 2005)

My fire station  has a E450 horton. We are looking at getting a new one,but some of are new truck commitee is thinking of going with the medium duty  chassis reasons, is that on are e450 it has brake problems of heating up and the second is the cab is very tight when driving with gear on or gear off. second is visablity in the intersections is poor,and  i dont like the way it shifts and the power going up hills. Where  with the medium duty you are up higher and have better view in the intersections and brakes are bigger so it can handle the box whieght better plus there is more room in the cab and you can put a bigger motor in it. but we are going to stay with horton and keep the horton box size that we have this will be are first time buying a new truck and keeping the current truck for a back up are current truck is 9 years old..........so, what does every one think    e450 vs medium duty chassis.................


----------



## Jon (Apr 11, 2005)

My one squad has a 201 Horton E350. We are replacing with an E45 this year, again Horton. We are space limited, and a "standare" size horton box on an E450 chassis will BARELY fit our building, so we are maked out. Yeah, it is a little tight to drive with gear on, but doesn't NFPA reccomend that fire apparatus drivers NOT drive with gear on, instead put it on onscene? Most of our drivers Fire / EMS do it that way.

I've seen and worked with medium duty Co's and drivers.They are big, heavy, quite a few lack the "get up and go" of a ford E350 / e450. It is nice to have the room in the back, but remeber, you will want some type of intercom between front and back. Also, it is a different kettle of fish to drive a frieght-shaker or international then a ford van. Different design of brakes, etc. Air brakes sometimes.

It also depends on your territory - a good driver can get a medium duty to fit 99% of the places an E450 can, but narrow alleys are a BEAR with a medium duty.

Also, what is your crew size?how many patients will you transport. If you want more room in the front, you can have them take room from the back and extend the cab back into the boc, losing some box area, but giving more room in the front.

Ask Horton to bring demos by. Take a look at a "New" E450 and a new medium duty rig. drive them around. See where they fit/don't fit.

Jon

Anyway, home this helps.


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Apr 12, 2005)

we're also looking at going to horton from road rescue. We're looking for more storage space mainly, but we go thru brakes like oxygen. We ran almost 2000 calls last year so its pretty warranted. Hopefully we can still get the features of our road rescue though. Im so anxious to get a demo cuz ive never riden in a 'big rig'.


----------



## dlkelleytn (Apr 12, 2005)

This is always a tough question to answer when someone contacts me about buying a new rig. Here are a few of my pros and cons concerning the E-450 versus the Medium Duty chassis.

E-450 - Built specifically for the RV industry so it will provide a much better ride than the medium dutys. The E-450 generally provides a better turning radius which is not a major factor since we all have only the best drivers in our organizations. On the down side it is a lighter chassis therefore the E-450 will wear out quicker and is a bear to work on - mechanics hate them. Overall if patient ride/comfort is one of your primary goals the E-450 has a definite advantage.

Medium Dutys - Built for the medium duty truck industry and modified for the EMS/Rescue market. Much stiffer ride, even with air bags the ride can be quite rough. The medium duty chassis will last longer and require less maintenance than the E-450. One consideration in the markets I deal with is the fact that when you move to a medium duty chassis you also move to medium duty mechanics which will cost you more when you do have service work done. Some drivers also get the "I'm big and bad and can run over anything in sight" attitude when driving the medium dutys. For longevity and service considerations the nod goes to the medium duty chassis.

The end result is no one chassis is perfect, each department has to decide what works best for their area and go from there. A salesman can make either one shine or stink depending on how you want it presented to the board or purchasing agent.

And of course my opinions are like a certain anatomical part - we all have one...


----------



## Jon (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodNGlory02_@Apr 11 2005, 11:31 PM
> * we're also looking at going to horton from road rescue. We're looking for more storage space mainly, but we go thru brakes like oxygen. We ran almost 2000 calls last year so its pretty warranted. Hopefully we can still get the features of our road rescue though. Im so anxious to get a demo cuz ive never riden in a 'big rig'. *


 Umm..Steph:

I think you might be a little confused - Horton and Road Rescue both manufacture ambulances. Both make ambulances on F350/450 and E350/450 chassis, as well as medium duty rigs.

Actually, Spartan / Road Rescue made a really cool ambulance for Cambridge (MA) that takes the "big chassis" idea a little TOO far... will bost pictures...

Jon


----------



## Jon (Apr 12, 2005)

This is a Medium-Duty Ambulance:






This is Type 3







This the ambulance mounted on a custom chassis (like fire apparatus) I mentioned earlier:






Manufacturers have different features, and if you look, we all swear by different brands.... think cars... every manufacturer has different models and different features, and not every feature is availible on every model
`
Road Rescue
Horton


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 12, 2005)

Aren't the big ones gas guzzlers?


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 29, 2005)

ms jon: you live/work in the cambridge area??? if so, we might be collegues in short order.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@Apr 29 2005, 09:59 AM
> * ms jon: *


  :lol:  :lol: 

Hey "Ms Jon"...Got a date Sat night, if not you wanna come hang out with the rest of us girls????



 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Apr 29 2005, 10:29 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Apr 29 2005, 10:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-KEVD18_@Apr 29 2005, 09:59 AM
> * ms jon: *


:lol:  :lol: 

Hey "Ms Jon"...Got a date Sat night, if not you wanna come hang out with the rest of us girls????



 :lol:  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 lol!


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 29, 2005)

before i get caught up in this, i was abbreviating medic student, not reassinging his gender

oops!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 29, 2005)

Sure, Sure...its okay!!  I have "reassigned" someones gender not so long ago...isn't that right TTLWHKR


----------



## Jon (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm hurt....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 29, 2005)

Its okay...girls are allowed to cry!!!


ahahahahahahahahaha!!! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Apr 29 2005, 06:33 PM
> * I'm hurt.... *


 Here, have a Band-Aid Brand Adhesive Bandage...


----------



## Jon (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@Apr 29 2005, 09:59 AM
> * ms jon: you live/work in the cambridge area??? if so, we might be collegues in short order. *


 I was born in Mass. I've lived in Chester County PA for the last 15 years.


Jon


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 30, 2005)

guess i got confused w/ all the cambridge fire pics.... oh well


----------



## Jon (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@Apr 30 2005, 08:54 PM
> * guess i got confused w/ all the cambridge fire pics.... oh well *


 they were the easiest to post.

Jon


----------



## ECC (May 16, 2005)

After riding in them all...American LaFrance, Horton, Southern, Wheeled Coach, Grumman, P&L, Braun, McCoy-Miller, and Med-Tech...not to mention Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Freightliner, and International...lest us not forget Type I, II, and III, I have this to say:

Chevy and Ford make the best chassis for YOU to ride in. Type I's generally survive a little better in accidents than III's and especially II's. If you are cramped in a E350/E450 look to get an F350/F450. They ride better and if you have to post in them, this will mean the difference in a good and bad back later in your career!

Box wise I would stay with the Horton, Wheeled Coach and Braun lines. If you have not heard of the comapny building your rig, there is probably a reason for it!


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 16 2005, 09:01 PM
> * After riding in them all...American LaFrance, Horton, Southern, Wheeled Coach, Grumman, P&L, Braun, McCoy-Miller, and Med-Tech...not to mention Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Freightliner, and International...lest us not forget Type I, II, and III, I have this to say:
> 
> Chevy and Ford make the best chassis for YOU to ride in. Type I's generally survive a little better in accidents than III's and especially II's. If you are cramped in a E350/E450 look to get an F350/F450. They ride better and if you have to post in them, this will mean the difference in a good and bad back later in your career!
> ...


 Great points




> *If you have not heard of the comapny building your rig, there is probably a reason for it!*



VERY GOOD POINT


----------



## ECC (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Apr 12 2005, 09:08 PM
> * Aren't the big ones gas guzzlers? *


 Do you plan on buying one?

They all suck fuel down at a pretty good clip...remember you are forcing a brick (aerodynamically) through the air @ 75mph or so.

So, unless you plan on using one as a daily driver, I would not really worry about it.

 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 18 2005, 09:47 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 18 2005, 09:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Apr 12 2005, 09:08 PM
> * Aren't the big ones gas guzzlers? *


Do you plan on buying one?

They all suck fuel down at a pretty good clip...remember you are forcing a brick (aerodynamically) through the air @ 75mph or so.

So, unless you plan on using one as a daily driver, I would not really worry about it.

 :lol:  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Services that spend a lot to keep equipment on the road, spend more to get new equipment, and then lay off their employees to save $$$ in the long run. 

We had gas guzzlers.

Now they have sprinters.

And the "Charlie Crew" is no longer employed.


----------



## ECC (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 19 2005, 11:44 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 19 2005, 11:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Services that spend a lot to keep equipment on the road, spend more to get new equipment, and then lay off their employees to save $$$ in the long run. 

We had gas guzzlers.

Now they have sprinters.

And the "Charlie Crew" is no longer employed. [/b][/quote]
 Did not know you are/were the victim of mismanagement. 

I have always worked for a municipality as primary employment, and layoffs have not worried me...ever. 

Sorry to hear about Charlie Crew.


----------

